# need prayers for dd



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

my DD is having her first child and at 36 weeks they may have to take the baby early due to insufficient growth and to avoid a possible stillbirth. the baby is a girl and is now only 4 lbs. we are hoping to keep her at least one more week. she will have tests on Tuesday to see how much longer she can go. until then she has been put on total bed rest.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Prayers requested and prayers delivered. I hope all turns out well.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope everything turns out well. Will this be your first Grandchild?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Prayers for you all.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Sending prayers and positive energy to your DD, DGD and to you.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

You have my prayers as well. Don't worry yourself to death. I know it's not the same thing exactly but I only weghted 5lb when I was born and I'm a big old fella now. I hope and PRAY your Daughters experience will be the same.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

May God hold the child hand sir. Bless you and yours


----------



## RogueWarrior (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll be praying for the safety of mom and child...and for peace in it all.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Prayers delivered. Give the missus a big hug from all of us.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

this is my first grand baby and she lives over 15 hours away. we make the trip when she says she in labor and hope to get there before the baby. always told my kids that big surprises come in very small packages.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We'll keep your family in our prayers. Those preemie girls are tough little fighters, the odds are good she will be just fine despite her dramatic entrance into the world.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Definitely sending you and your family some prayers..


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Praying peace and safety for your daughter and grandbaby......God has a special place in His heart for babies you know! He has a plan for her life and it WILL come to pass........


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Our family has added you, your grandbaby and your daughter to our prayer list. Please keep us posted.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Sending prayers to your family. Waiting on pics of the new baby


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Prayers and best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

They do come in very small packages. My daughter came 3 months early and she weighed 2lb &1/2 once. She spent 2 months in nicu and she is now 5 years old and is very smart and beautiful now. It is so amazing what prayer can do. My prayers are with you and them. Everything will be good.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

When your child is involved it is like the world crashes around you. My oldest is going through a bout with tumors right now and appears to be winning. You child and grand child will be in our prayers. Stay strong in The Lord. GB


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Many hugs and prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Keeping yall im my thoughts and prayers.Hope all turns out well.

I have a new greatgrand son 2 mo.s old,he was sick for awhile.Poor little babies.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I am sending prayers to all of you! Keep the faith! I will be thinking of you guys as well!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Keeping you, daughter and precious grandbaby in my prayers.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Prayers sent your way. My daughter also weighed 3lbs 1 oz and dropped down to 2 lb 8oz. She is now 26. Just have your bags packed and ready for that phone call.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Sending good thoughts to you and yours.


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Dear Lord,
Please place your protective hands around this family and bring forth another miricle(a baby) into this world.
ICN, Amen


----------



## HeyySamm (Nov 17, 2012)

Prayers for y'all!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I just talked to my friend ( a nurse for birth at cox)
She says a 2 lb baby has a real good shot now days.
Prayers sent


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Prayers sent. Called church and she is on the prayer circle as well. Hope all goes okay.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We will keep you and yours in our thoughts...


----------

